# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  رسالة سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام إلى قوم بنى إسرائيل

## السعيد شويل

*رسالة سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام إلى قوم بنى إسرائيل* 

*******************************  ******************** ******************************  ******************** **********
*..............................  .................... .............*
*..............................  .................... ..*

*أدرك فرعون حال غرقه وقبل موته بأن هناك إله قاهر . علم أن هناك إله واحد هو من آمنت به بنو إسرائيل .* 
*أيقن وآمن بأن الله أكبر وأشد منه قوة وأنه عبدٌ صاغرٌ ذليلٌ لاحول له ولاقوة .* 
*أدرك أنه مقهوراً مستسلماً لإلهٍ لاإله غيره . وتيقن أنه مسلِماً مسلّماً لقدرته مذعناً منقاداً لقوته .* 
*يقول عز وجل :* 
*{ حَتى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنت أَنهُ لا إِلِهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ } .* 

*وكذلك أدرك قومه وبطانته وملأه وحاشيته وجنده . أدركوا بما أدركه وأيقنوا بما أيقنه وتيقنه .* 
*علموا أنهم قد أطاعوا من ليس للطاعة أهلاً . وأنهم قد خضعوا لعبدٍ ذليل ضعيف لايملك لهم ضراً ولا نفعاً .* 
*فكان مصيرهم هو مصيره وعذابهم هو عذابه :* 
*النار يعرضون عليها غدواً وعشياً . وفى الآخرة جزاؤهم شرب الحميم وسكنى الجحيم نار لايموتون فيها ولايحيون* 
*بهم موقدة وعليهم مؤصدة خالدين فيها صُمّاً لا يسمعون وبكماً لا ينطقون وعمياً لايبصرون .* 

*.......*

*نجى الله قوم بنى اسرائيل من فرعون وجرمه وعمله . وأنجاهم الله من الغرق جزاء إيمانهم وتصديقهم لنبيهم سيدنا موسى عليه السلام .* 
*ثم بغوا وطغوا .. وقست قلوبهم بعد التوحيد والإيمان .*
*.....*
*مضى زمان وزمان .. أرسل الله إليهم أنبياء ومرسلين .. فريقاً كذبوه وفريقاً قتلوه .*
*.......*

أرسل الله إليهم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام .

*نذرت امرأة عمران أن يكون مافى بطنها من حمل محرراً لله فتقبل الله نذرها واستجاب الله دعاءها وولدت بنتاً قامت بتسميتها " مريم "* 
*أعاذتها بالله هى وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم إبليس اللعين . يقول عز وجل :*
*{ إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّراً فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ }* 

*اختلف أولياؤها فى كفالتها واقترعوا أيهم أحق وأولى بها . كفلها سيدنا زكريا عليه السلام . يقول جل شأنه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*{ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيكَ وَمَا كُنتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُون أَقْلاَمَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ } .* 
*أنشأها الله وأنبتها نباتاً حسناً واتخذت محراباً لعبادة الله وتوحيده وكانت من القانتين الحامدين والراكعين الساجدين*
*كلما دخل عليها سيدنا زكريا وجد عندها رزقاً من الله .* 

*أتتها الملائكة وهى فى محرابها تبشرها بكلمة الله " المسيح عيسى " وبأن الله اختارها واصطفاها لما قدره وقضاه .* 
*أخبروها أن سيدنا عيسى سيكون وجيهاً فى الدنيا والآخرة وسيكلم الناس فى مهده وصباه وسوف يعلمه الله الكتاب والحكمة* 
*ويعلمه أحكام الإنجيل والتوراة وسوف يبعثه الله نبياً ورسولاً إلى قوم بنى إسرائيل .* 

*ابتهلت السيدة مريم إلى الله وهى متسائلة حزينة ومتحسرة متعجبة وقالت مما يختلجها وينتابها وكأنها تكلم نفسها :* 
*{ قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً } .* 
*أخبرتها الملائكة بأن الله قد اختارها من بين نساء العالمين لتكون هى وابنها عيسى معجزة وآية من آيات الله .* 
*{ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ }* 
*جاءها النفخ من روح الله وأدركت حملها . وأتاها النداء من الله ألا تأسى ولاتحزن لما قدر الله وقضاه .* 
*امتثلت لأمر الله واتخذت مكاناً قاصياً نائياً تحتجب فيه عن الناس وكتمت ما تشعر به من ألم وأسى وحزن ومرارة .* 
*جاءها المخاض بجوار جذع النخلة . طلبت الموت وتمنّت ورجَت من الله أنْ ياليتها لم تكن فى هذه الدنيا والحياة .* 
*{ فَأَجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتنِي مِت قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنت نَسْياً مَّنسِيّاً }* 

*ولدت بنبى الله عيسى والملائكة تحوطهما بالرعاية وتكلأهما بالعناية . وأوحى الله إليها أن تهز بجذع النخلة وسوف يتساقط* 
*عليها رطباً جنيا سيكون طعاماً وشراباً لها ولابنها بأمرٍ وإذنٍ من الله .*
*أتت إلى القوم تحمله وقد أمرها الله إذا رأت بشراً وكلمها أن تصمت عن الكلام وتُشِر إلىه . سألها القوم فأشارت إليه .* 
*قالوا كيف نكلم رضيعاً وهو فى مهده وصباه .. أنطقه الله .. : " قَالَ إِني عَبْدُ اللَّه " . يقول جل شأنه :*
*{ فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيّاً قَالَ إِني عَبْدُ اللَّهِ . آتانِيَ الْكِتابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً . وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنت* 
*وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْت حَيّاً وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَتي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدت وَيَوْمَ أَمُوت وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً }*

*من القوم : من أيقنوا وآمنوا بأن السيدة مريم وابنها عيسى آية ومعجزة من معجزات الله .* 
*ومنهم : من كذبوا وجحدوا مارأوا وماسمعوا ورموا السيدة مريم عليها السلام بالإفك والباطل والبهتان .* 
*{ فَأَتتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَامَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئت شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً يَا أُخْت هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّاً }*
*كان قولهم لها أثيم وبهتانهم عليها عظيم .. { وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً } .*

*...*

*بلغ سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام أشده واصطفاه الله نبياً ورسولاً وبعثه إلى قومه بنى إسرائيل ( اليهود ) .*
*دعاهم إلى الإيمان بوحدانية الله وإلى الإيمان بما أنزله الله فى الإنجيل وإلى التصديق بأنه نبى ورسول .*

*آمن من القوم طائفة : منهم الحواريين : صدقوه وآزروه ونصروه وأيقنوا بنبوته ورسالته وبما أنزل الله عليه .* 

*وكفرت منهم طائفة : كذبوه وجحدوه وكذبوا رسالته ولم يؤمنوا بما أنزله الله .* 
*حذرهم نبى الله عيسى من المورد الوخيم ونار الجحيم فى يوم الدين إن أصروا على شركهم ولم يؤمنوا بوحدانية لله .* 
*{ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ }* 

*أمرهم بالتقوى والطاعة وبين لهم أنه جاءهم بالكتاب والبيان والحكمة وبما أنزله الله من تعاليم وأحكام .* 
*{وَلَمَّا جَاء عِيسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالَ قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَلِأُبَيِّنَ لَكُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي تَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ }* 

*بين لهم أن كتاب الإنجيل وآياته أنزلها الله مكملةً لما ورد فى الصحف والألواح والتوراة وأنها جاءت مصدقةً* 
*لما نزل من قبل على نبى الله موسى عليه السلام . يقول جل ذكره :*
*{ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ } .* 

*أنكروا وكذبوا وطغوا وبغوا وكانوا ظالمين .* 
*أتاهم نبى الله بدلالات صادقة ومعجزات واضحة وبآيات بينات : أحيا لهم من كان ميْتاً . وصوّر لهم الطير ونفخ فيه فكان طيراً .* 
*وأبرأ لهم الأعمى فصار بصيراً . وشفى لهم الأبرص فأصبح معافاً بأمر وإذن من الله .* 
*أخبرهم بما يأكلون وما يدخرون فى بيوتهم . ودعا الله لهم بما طلبوا بأن ينزل عليهم مائدة من السماء .* 
*{ إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ* 
*وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ . وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي . وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي .* 
*وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ }* 

*عاندوا وتكبروا وظلوا على ماهم فيه من إفك وغى وضلال . لم يؤمنوا ويوقنوا بالآيات والمعجزات .* 

*بشرهم سيدنا عيسى بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبأنه سيأتى من بعده بآخر الأديان والرسالات .* 
*{ وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ* 
*بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَٰذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ } .* 
*اتهموه بالسحر وأضمروا له الكيد وعقدوا العزم على قتله ( كما قتلوا من قبل أنبياء ورسل الله ) .* 

*هَمّوا بالدخول عليه فتوفاه الله ورفعه إليه { إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِني مُتوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ }* 
*ألقى الله شبهه على بعضٍ منهم فأخذوه وقتلوه وصلبوه .* 

*زعموا كذباً وبهتاناً أنهم قتلوا نبى الله . وادّعوا إفكاً وزوراً بأنهم قاموا بصلبه بعد قتله . يقول عز وجل :* 
*{ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ } .* 
*ومنهم من زعموا : بأن سيدنا عيسى هو ابن الله وأنه قد نزل إليهم من السماء وكان فيهم ماشاء الله ثم رفعه الله إليه .*
*ومنهم من قال : بأن عيسى هو الله وأنه نزل إليهم من السماء وظل فيهم إلى ما شاء ثم صعد إلى السماء .* 
*واختلفوا فى آيات الإنجيل على عدة أقاويل مابين زيادة ونقصان ومابين تغيير وتحريف وتبديل .*
*.......*
*مرت العصور والقرون والأزمان .. وبعث الله إليهم سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
بعثه الله برسالة ودين الإسلام .* 
*أمره الله أن ينذر برسالته كافة الناس والخلق : الكفار والمشركين . واليهود والنصارى . والمجوس والصابئين .* 
*{ وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا } .. { قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعاً }* 

*دعاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإيمان واتباع دين الإسلام .* 
*منهم من آمنوا وصدقوا .. ومنهم من كفروا وجحدوا وأشركوا .*

*******************************  ******************** ****************
*سعيد شويل*

----------

